# Electric Golf Cart problems....Please help



## bmhayes (Aug 14, 2011)

I have an early 90's 36 volt Club Car golf cart.  Batteries are only 1 year old so I know they arent the problem.  Everything on it is stock.  Cart usually runs great but its starting to make me ill here lately.  It will just loose all power and stop.  I can be riding along and it will just quit.  It is usually after I have slowed down and let off of the accelorator but sometimes it will do it just riding along.  I can usually just keep pressing and letting off of the pedal and it will eventually pick up. It did this once about a year or so ago and it just started working again.  Here lately it has started doing it more often and today it did it and it wouldn't start going again. I can hear the seloniod clicking when I press the accelorator but nothing happens.  I tried to clean the plates in the V-glide box.  It still could be that, because I couldn't really get in there and clean them good.  Has anyone ran into anything like this?  Thoughts?  Please help!


----------



## trial&error (Aug 14, 2011)

I worked on one with several resistive coils under the seat for different speeds they're connections were corroded and it acted similar to what you described.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2011)

bmhayes said:


> I have an early 90's 36 volt Club Car golf cart.  Batteries are only 1 year old so I know they arent the problem.  Everything on it is stock.  Cart usually runs great but its starting to make me ill here lately.  It will just loose all power and stop.  I can be riding along and it will just quit.  It is usually after I have slowed down and let off of the accelorator but sometimes it will do it just riding along.  I can usually just keep pressing and letting off of the pedal and it will eventually pick up. It did this once about a year or so ago and it just started working again.  Here lately it has started doing it more often and today it did it and it wouldn't start going again. I can hear the seloniod clicking when I press the accelorator but nothing happens.  I tried to clean the plates in the V-glide box.  It still could be that, because I couldn't really get in there and clean them good.  Has anyone ran into anything like this?  Thoughts?  Please help!



Check the battery wires and contact points on the batteries themselves. It's also possibl that the brushes on the motor need replacing if everything is stock on it.


----------



## Money man (Aug 14, 2011)

There are several items that could be causing this issue. Let me go ahead and say that I don't own a club car so they might operate totally different than my experience. However, there should be some common components. 

Most controllers will throw off a trouble code and once you have established the code and of course, type of controller (IE: Curtis) then you can investigate the problems identified with the code.

One example is the controller (the brains) should connect via a speed sensor to the motor. The speed sensor should be a magnetic device that monitors the rotations of the motor and will prevent you from over working your motor by keeping it within the parameters the controller is programmed for. If the speed sensor wiring is corroded or the pins are losing contact within the harness where it connects from the controller to the sensor, this will cause interrupted power and possibly result in what you are experiencing. 

As already indicated, start off by making sure all of your batteries are in good working order, connections are sound and free of corrosion, and all other connections are solid to your motor and your speed sensor. 

I would suggest you also take a look at this website and there might be a sticky with your answer in it because there are many versions of club cars and I don't have a clue what you have or if the advice above is applicable. 

http://www.buggiesgonewild.com/electric-club-car/


----------



## golffreak (Aug 14, 2011)

Check the throttle cable. That's the first thing we check.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 15, 2011)

Mine was doing the same thing last year I replaced the soleniod and it has ran fine  ever since.


----------



## SGaither (Aug 15, 2011)

Sounds as if your controller is over heating and shutting down to protect itself.  If you haven't, clean the controller and heat sink.  It could also be as simple as you solenoid is going bad.


----------



## buckmanmike (Aug 15, 2011)

X2 on buggiesgonewild.com. Lots of knowledge there.


----------



## bmhayes (Aug 15, 2011)

I cleaned the plates and the arm in the V glide this afternoon really good with sand paper and it seemed to fix it.  I drove it around for about 2 hours this evening and it did not cut out at all.  I am still not completely convinced that is what it was but I am going with it for now.  If it starts doing it again I will dive a little deeper. Thanks for all of the responses.


----------

